# Have you seen the Yeti killer?



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Saw it at Fl. Sportsman show, pretty solid!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice units. I think Yeti will have to adjust their prices soon. I'm good though I have had my yeti for 2 years. I will never have to buy another cooler again right? ;D


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I guess when you're on top in an industry all your competitors will try and copy you. Love my yetis!


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

The top of the industry is Igloo. How long until they drop the atomic bomb?

This is the first major attempt at the gold medal. At least, my Brute has dual drains and no textured top (to attract mildew).

The big boys on the block have recognized and adapted.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

They're dead on with that design and size. They'll sell a TON of these at that price point....YETI woke a sleeping giant and they want their piece of the pie.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I like all theses coolers but with the wall thickness being so thick, the only ones that can fit in my boat dont hold anything.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks to be made in the USA as-well. I don't think Yeti will lower their price one cent, they have superior branding (you don't see people wearing Igloo hats) and they will still continue to hold a large portion of the outdoors man market. If Yeti wanted to target that price range they could have years ago, if they lower price or quality they will loose their standing in the industry.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Igloo knows how to make money off of replacement parts.

Those plastic handles will break and that drain plug will get lost when that BS chain breaks.

Engels are still the best coolers out there for the money.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a YETI and I agree I think the Engel is the best. Well Costco has there version as well by Pelican.

http://www.costco.com/Pelican-ProGear-65-Quart-Marine-Cooler.product.100073741.html


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

> I have a YETI and I agree I think the Engel is the best.  Well Costco has there version as well by Pelican.
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Pelican-ProGear-65-Quart-Marine-Cooler.product.100073741.html


Yeah, but they're just too damn heavy (48 lbs).


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

That ball chain is a deal breaker


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> That ball chain is a deal breaker


reminds me of the old bathtub drains


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> I guess when you're on top in an industry all your competitors will try and copy you. Love my yetis!


I wouldn't say that. because the igloo has a 45 dollar chest that beat the yeti in ice retention. engel igloo then yeti was the order 

all in all igloo been in the game for a LONG TIME!


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> That ball chain is a deal breaker


 you would let a ball chain be a deal breaker? A phillips head screwdriver and a piece a ss leader wire and you have a better connection. Yeti from what I could tell has no connection. 

I personally wouldn't spend that kind of money on any cooler. I bought a $20 cooler and put a bag of ice in it and some warm beer this weekend and it lasted two days in the keys with a four year old going in and out of it on a regular basis. He was getting his capri suns


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Engel, Yeti, Pelican. These coolers are worth the extra money IMO. I've seen tests on you-tube etc but from my experience they work. I put block Ice in mine once a week and fish 2-3 times in that period. Out on a flat in the heat they out perform lower cost cooler plus you can stand on em and now at $200 dollars how can you afford not to buy one? Not to mention American Made seems to be a strong selling point with these coolers and we could use a little more of that.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

> > That ball chain is a deal breaker
> 
> 
> you would let a ball chain be a deal breaker? A phillips head screwdriver and a piece a ss leader wire and you have a better connection. Yeti from what I could tell has no connection.
> ...


Lol, i knew I'd get someone with that. Look, I have a yeti and in hindsight it was a waste of money. I learned it makes a terrible casting platform (it rocks, even if its full of ice) and does not hold ice any better than a Coleman extreme. I even think the Coleman extreme holds ice a bit longer. Sure, a Yeti is strong, it'll keep those flats bears out of your sandwiches but a product like this should not break $100. You can buy a sophisticated piece of electronics for the price of this stupid box. When somebody finally steals mine, i'm going back to cheap coolers.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Are we revolting against Flats Snobbery? ;D


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Hell yes! best bag for the buck I've found is the Coleman Ultimate Extreme marine cooler - stainless hinges, stainless spring lid strap inside, bigazz side handles, 250lb capacity lid, thick insulation

http://www.walmart.com/ip/23787584?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=3&adid=22222222227018215512&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=25409958636&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=50624549076&veh=sem#Product+Reviews

$68 with free shipping!!!!! Thats a savings of 44 gallons of Rec90!!!!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nothing like a good debate on a fishy chat room over square boxes that hold ice.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Holding ice is secondary, keeping beer coldest is the crux of the matter...


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Exactly "which" Extreme cooler has the 250 lb. rating? Coleman has probably over half a dozen versions...Extreme, Extreme Marine, Extreme 5 day, Extreme 6 day, etc.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Chicks dig yeti's! and you can stand on em. The Yetis not the chicks.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

> Exactly "which"  Extreme cooler has the 250 lb. rating? Coleman has probably over half a dozen versions...Extreme, Extreme Marine, Extreme 5 day, Extreme 6 day, etc.


Bingo -Colemans own website is confusing. The MARINE/EXTREME/ULTIMATE is the only one with the stainless hinges, stainless lid strap, big handles, 6 day rating. Even the Amazon and Walmart websites show a picture of the wrong cooler. (small handles) But, the Walmart Coleman part number is correct if you want one, its a great ice chest at a great price.


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

I am surprised igloo let Yeti get so much market share as it is. This market is still at the point where anyone can tap into it and pull a profit even if it is a wannabe. Price sells reviews kill. Stupid is the first time buyer who leaves a bad review because he should have read reviews first.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

It's all about marketing and people think because you see yeti stickers, cup, koozies, hats, shirts, underware, infant binkys, commercials, firewood, etc. they are the king.   People will pay for it. 

Yeti is king of marketing, but not king of coolers. 

My engel was $150 less than a yeti and was rated best overall.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone heard anything about these? http://www.icekool.net/

Price is definirely right, wonder why they don't make them in white? The premium cooler claims to hold ice for 11 days and the standard for 9 days....pretty crazy 11 days.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> It's all about marketing and people think because you see yeti stickers, cup, koozies, hats, shirts, underware, infant binkys, commercials, firewood, etc. they are the king.   People will pay for it.
> 
> Yeti is king of marketing, but not king of coolers.
> 
> My engel was $150 less than a yeti and was rated best overall.



very true!


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok...so the right Coleman appears to be the 70 Qt. Xtreme....the outer shell is different. Looks like the same one as REI and Cabela's sell in different colors. My older 5 day Coleman is great at ice retention but this looks much stronger....which I like.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

That IceKool Beer Cooler sure looks familiar.....

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/3533/Engel-19-Quart-Dry-Box-Cooler-UC-19.html


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Why do people that buy Yeti competitors feel compelled to post threads bashing yeti as overpriced? You don't see Yeti buyers starting threads about how awesome Yetis are. We just go fishing and use the shit out of them occasionally posting that, yes, they are worth the money when someone asks. It's the same with people bashing Hells Bay as overpriced and top end rods as overpriced, almost always by people that have never owned or, in most cases, even handled the top-end product being bashed. 

Think about that.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought about it.

I have 4 friends that own yeti's. My engel was $150 less for the same performance. Think about that

It's a cooler not a boat

I'm not bashing the product (yeti), it does exactly what it says.  I'm bashing the price yeti sets. 

That's the great thing about the free market, options.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

My yeti kept drinks cold for days until it got stolen 2 years ago.

My Engel keeps drinks cold for days. I have had it 2 years.

My igloo ultracold 50 keeps drinks cold for days. It cost me 48 bucks and is a year old.

I have stood for hours on all 3, and my feet have yet to have a preference. Haven't thought much more than that about it, honestly. :-/


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> I thought about it.
> 
> I have 4 friends that own yeti's. My engel was $150 less for the same performance. Think about that
> 
> ...


Exactly. I can find Yetis in stock at a dozen stores less than 10 minutes from my house. I like to see the size in person and figure out how it will fit in the boat or back seat of my truck or whatever. That's why I have a 50qt Yeti, a 20qt K2 and a 36"x18" Reliable kill bag. If I'm buying something that will last almost forever, price is way down the list. Being able to bring it in the parking lot and try it out on my boat or behind the seat of my truck is just underneath performance. That wasn't available in my area for any brand other than Yeti and, just recently, k2. 

And for what it's worth, the kill bag works better than any cooler for holding fish on a day trip. Fits anywhere, easy to move, holds as much as a 100+qt cooler, thick insulation. It nestles right in front of the poling platform nicely but can be moved to the front deck easily by one person if we are catching trout 2 at a time under birds. I really can't believe they aren't more popular.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, Marshfly, got any info on your kill bag? I've been looking for something like that, just haven't been able to find anything that is good quality and will last.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Never mind Marshfly, I googled it, nice product, just what I'm looking for. Now, let's get a debate going on the price of kill bags.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> Why do people that buy Yeti competitors feel compelled to post threads bashing yeti as overpriced? You don't see Yeti buyers starting threads about how awesome Yetis are. We just go fishing and use the chit out of them occasionally posting that, yes, they are worth the money when someone asks. It's the same with people bashing Hells Bay as overpriced and top end rods as overpriced, almost always by people that have never owned or, in most cases, even handled the top-end product being bashed.
> 
> Think about that.



I've seen plenty yeti owners over the forums posting about how awesome there YETI coolers are. don't bother me one bit. people buy what they want. like one of the earlier post said , yetis are the king of industry and everybody is copying them to get on top.is that the yeti owners u were talkin about? didn't bother me none. to bad yeti is not the king of the industry. but don't dare post how u can purchase a cooler for a third of the price that out performs yeti. king of the industry in sale, yes - PERFORMANCE - NO ! but ain't that reason u buying it? it does have status and pretty label though. girls dig that. hahahahaha why u so emotional. "BREAK DOWN!!!!! pfffff hell man, my grandmother is quicker and tougher than u pansys. of course she 6.3" 250 ! runs a 4.5 40."


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Rat, My friend, THIBODEUX, he wants Grandma's phone #. He likes BIG fast women!!!! [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> Never mind Marshfly, I googled it, nice product, just what I'm looking for. Now, let's get a debate going on the price of kill bags.


Yes. The reliable bags are expensive. But they are the only ones I found that had consistently good reviews and had a bellowed bottom to hold a ton of fish for the size. And, when I found that the larger sizes are designed to be strong enough to be winched off of the boat with hundreds of pounds of fish in them, I was sold. This thing is bomb proof. I love it. I love my Yeti. But this kill bag is a better investment by far.  When you google it, you'll find one supplier that is like $50 less than everyone else but is on the west coast. That's where I got mine. Longer ship time. But good supplier.

My only very small complaint is this. The drain leaks slightly. Not enough to be a big deal, but if you keep it on the floor, it will stay damp. I normally keep it on the rear deck in front of the engine so it's not an issue.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Anyone heard anything about these? http://www.icekool.net/
> 
> Price is definirely right, wonder why they don't make them in white? The premium cooler claims to hold ice for 11 days and the standard for 9 days....pretty crazy 11 days.


Yep, I have one in white. Yes, they do make them in white and they're great. Sometimes I forget to empty the cooler after a fishing trip and there's still ice in it days later. It says right in the owners manual that it's suitable for standing or sitting on, and it is very sturdy. Also, I live in an area where bears are a problem. They've been in my garage, gotten into our garbage cans, even the locking one, but they have yet to get into my IceKool. (_They haven't tried_) ;D Still, they're inexpensive compared to the competition and after owning mine for a year, I'd buy another.
https://www.google.com/#q=icekool+cooler+white


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> > Anyone heard anything about these? http://www.icekool.net/
> >
> > Price is definirely right, wonder why they don't make them in white? The premium cooler claims to hold ice for 11 days and the standard for 9 days....pretty crazy 11 days.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Good info. What size do you have? I wonder why their website doesn't offer the option of white?


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

One more thing. Why do we go to all lengths to make our skiffs micro light weight and float in an inch of water, then have to have the heaviest coolers on the market. None of us stay out for longer than a cooler can hold ice if we did it would run out of food and drinks anyway. Just a thought.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> One more thing. Why do we go to all lengths to make our skiffs micro light weight and float in an inch of water, then have to have the heaviest coolers on the market. None of us stay out for longer than a cooler can hold ice if we did it would run out of food and drinks anyway. Just a thought.


I don't think many people are going through great lengths. Considering all the poling skiffs I see loaded up with trolling motors, power poles and multiple batteries. Makes the weight of a high quality cooler seem pretty insignificant to me. If you don't have a need for one, don't buy one. But, I'm certain the people who do have a need will continue to buy these high end coolers. I'm willing to bet, igloo didn't make one cause there isn't a massive market for them to tap into to.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> Hey Rat, My friend, THIBODEUX, he wants Grandma's phone #. He likes BIG fast women!!!! [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif]



hahahahahhahahhah


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Holding ice is secondary, keeping beer coldest is the crux of the matter...



this is true..


----------



## Wakeboarder2MD (Jan 16, 2013)

I am impressed by how igloo got the same exact "bear certified" sticker on it.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

> I am impressed by how igloo got the same exact "bear certified" sticker on it.


Yeah, the Interagency Grizzly Bear Committee is no joke when it comes to certifying coolers...


----------

